# Would you stay or run?



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Would you stay or leave the country if someone invaded like is happening in Ukraine?

This poll says a majority would stay but the number is much lower than I would have guessed.

I cannot imagine leaving my place. I would stay and fight the best way I could. 









More Republicans than Democrats would stay and fight if what happened in Ukraine occurred in US: poll


If Americans were in the same position as Ukrainians right now, more Republicans than Democrats would stay and fight, according to a poll released Monday.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I’m neither Republican nor Democrat…
I’m an Old School Paratrooper and a Proud American.
I’d FIGHT !!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Put me on the run side, but I would run to a place where more vulnerable members of my family are located. Then I would fight until my last breath.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

No way would I run. What is the point if having serious toys if you can't play serious games with them.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Put me on the run side, but I would run to a place where more vulnerable members of my family are located. Then I would fight until my last breath.


That isn't running to me if your family are there. That is repositioning to defend what's most important to you.

That is being prepared. Defending something of value doesn't have to be a specific place but it can be IMHO.

Thank you for you answer.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd start exterminating vermin.......


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I would fight for what's mine. Mine being family, friends and neighbors. My place is semi rural about 5 miles away but behind me is 100 square miles of private and national park land. About 20 sq miles of that is swamp. 

They would have to really want me bad.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I've signed up for the full ride! I'd have to see it to the end... My dead uncle would think I was a candy a$$!!; He taught me a lot...


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I may be old, but I am also career military. As a retiree I am member of the US Navy Fleet Reserve. I am subject to recall back to Active Duty whenever congress votes to do so. As are all retired US service members.

As a US servicemember I must go, besides I have the training.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like the volunteers are being ordered to leave the Ukraine ranks. Seems they are a hindrance


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Looks like the volunteers are being ordered to leave the Ukraine ranks. Seems they are a hindrance


I can understand that.

No training, no experience, lack of vocabulary.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

A UFC fighter makes a stunning statement about the U.S. and the Ukraine war - American Thinker


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wkndwrnch said:


> A UFC fighter makes a stunning statement about the U.S. and the Ukraine war - American Thinker


Too good not to quote. From your link and my heart

For reasons that make no sense to me, a reporter asked UFC fighter (and champion) Bryce Mitchell what he thought about events in Ukraine.​​Mitchell conceded that he doesn’t really know what’s going on in Ukraine and, indeed, “I don’t think nobody knows what’s going on fully.” As far as he’s concerned that problem goes straight to the top. “There’s been so much political corruption in that area. You got Biden and his son making a sh-t ton of money off of and using our tax dollars to bribe their [Ukraine’s] people.” Mitchell could think of better ways to spend that money. “We got veterans out here sleeping on the street and you’re going to give our frickin’ tax dollars to these Ukrainians.”​





As for himself, Mitchell is determined not to go to war for Ukraine. He knows where his loyalties lie and they’re not thousands of miles from home:​_Here’s my first thought is I’m not going nowhere to fight none of these wars for these politicians. I’m staying at home and when the war comes to Arkansas, I will dig my boots in the ground and I will die for everything I love and I will not retreat._​


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't know where I would run. Hard to anticipate.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Who invaded us?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I had a chance to talk to some people who left their homes and fled with only what they could carry because of wars, raids and fighting in their homeland. Their experience was heartbreaking. They had no choice except to run because their only weapons were rocks and sticks while the invaders had guns and grenades. They fled to the US because the govt would give them settlement money, health care and food. 

If the US was ever invaded, what other countries would take in American refugees? Think about it.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

When you "bug out", you become a homeless refugee no matter how prepared, and armed you are. Staying put, and bunkering in gives you a chance.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

_"Who invaded us?"_

Marxists, illegal aliens, oligarchs, Dominion, DoED, importers, big tech, I could go on.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Who invaded us?


Nobody yet. It's a "what would you do" scenario.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

If I lived in a huge city, yes. Big building as a target VS Missile, yep, I'm moving on to survive, as I believe that's all that would matter to me at that point.

Where I am at now, geographically and age wise, Probably stay.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Nobody yet. It's a "what would you do" scenario.


But what I would do depends on who invaded the US. For example, if it was Canada I would fight!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Where would I run to?

There are a couple of people who would run here to me.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wkndwrnch said:


> A UFC fighter makes a stunning statement about the U.S. and the Ukraine war - American Thinker


Most excellent article.

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

MoonRiver said:


> But what I would do depends on who invaded the US. For example, if it was Canada I would fight!


Yup, I fear that Canadian navel and marine forces that ply the Great Lakes. We fight them off continuously. Most are in a collection area here known as the mall. Here the Canadian navel forces pulling close to shore. Free the poutine!


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

It would depend on the scenario. There is a time to stay and make peace, a time to stay and pretend to make peace while looking for an opportunity for insurgency or counterattack, a time to stay and fight....and a time to run.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

boatswain2PA said:


> It would depend on the scenario. There is a time to stay and make peace, a time to stay and pretend to make peace while looking for an opportunity for insurgency or counterattack, a time to stay and fight....and a time to run.


You've got to know when to hold 'em...know when to fold 'em.
Know when to walk away...know when to run.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

My front license plate with the American Flag on it states:

_THESE COLORS DON'T RUN_


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> My front license plate with the American Flag on it states:
> 
> _THESE COLORS DON'T RUN_


So what color is your car then?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

anyone who says they would flee over the age of 16 should be shown the door 
since we are putting it in US context Say Mexico was invading the US , I would absolutely fight.

would I send young kids and their mothers to Canada for sanctuary , Maybe if no such sanctuary existed in the US

if your plan is to run to another place to adopt a new Master then we don't need you here and we don't need you now voting the public coffers into your hands. pilfering the treasury. Filling our offices with idiots and cowards who wouldn't fight either

if those sound like harsh words , just imagine how harsh starving to death in a prison camp is


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

If my son doesn’t go with his wife and baby I will go with her and help with the grand bab. Otherwise I am standing with the military trained men in my family and will be rear support as long as I can.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

This is the last stand for freedom, there's no place to go.
Stay and fight, they only other choice is servitude.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If a country was to attack the US, odds are the first thing they would do is knock out our power grid. In a matter of minutes, the country would be in complete chaos. Within days our cities with no food or water. medicine quickly running out, hospitals not being able to function, roving bands stealing food and anything else of value they can find, etc.

And all that without a single enemy soldier on our soil.

But more likely the original attack includes nuke attacks against our most important cities including our naval bases, air force bases, and other military bases. All communications will be knocked out. Electronics won't work.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wkndwrnch said:


> A UFC fighter makes a stunning statement about the U.S. and the Ukraine war - American Thinker




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501019092777672710


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

As the world witnesses what is happening to Ukraine, Americans were asked what they would do if they were in the same position as Ukrainians are now: stay and fight or leave the country?

Republicans say 68% Stay - 25% Leave 
Independents say 57% Stay - 36% Leave 
Democrats say 52% Stay - 40% would leave the country.





__





Vast Majority Of Americans Say Ban Russian Oil, Quinnipiac University National Poll Finds; Nearly 8 In 10 Support U.S. Military Response If Putin Attacks A NATO Country | Quinnipiac University Poll


"Americans are ready to put a chokehold on Russia's key financial lifeblood, oil, no matter what the consequences are at the pump," said Quinnipiac University Polling Analyst Tim Malloy.




poll.qu.edu


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm too old to run. Besides, I'm the snubbing post for the family.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

If the U.S. was invaded it would most likely be by China or Russia, and I would stay and fight as would most of the country. This is an unlikely scenario.

Much more likely is internal conflict and persecutions. In that case I would fight as long as my neighbors were on my side. Otherwise I would flee.

My ancestors came here from Ukraine, the Pale of the Settlement, controlled by Russia. Pushed out by pogroms. They made the right choice.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Digitalis said:


> If the U.S. was invaded it would most likely be by China or Russia, and I would stay and fight as would most of the country. This is an unlikely scenario.
> 
> Much more likely is internal conflict and persecutions. In that case I would fight as long as my neighbors were on my side. Otherwise I would flee.
> 
> My ancestors came here from Ukraine, the Pale of the Settlement, controlled by Russia. Pushed out by pogroms. They made the right choice.


I had to look that up. Are you still in contact with anyone in Ukraine?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

" War is cruelty" The crueler it is the sooner it will be over. I think Sherman said that???


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Digitalis said:


> If the U.S. was invaded it would most likely be by China or Russia, and I would stay and fight as would most of the country. This is an unlikely scenario.
> 
> Much more likely is internal conflict and persecutions. In that case I would fight as long as my neighbors were on my side. Otherwise I would flee.
> 
> My ancestors came here from Ukraine, the Pale of the Settlement, controlled by Russia. Pushed out by pogroms. They made the right choice.


Consider for a moment the state of the world, or just the condition of the United States, that another country would even think of putting troops and equipment on our soil.
It would be a period of time unrecognizable to us today, and certainly would require a different mindset than the one we have now.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Stay and fight, as someone else said where else could you go?


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I would fight for our farm, for our local area.
New York? New Jersey? California? Or even South Florida?
Nope, let the locals take care of it.
I fought for our country once, and got screwed over.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

HDRider said:


> I had to look that up. Are you still in contact with anyone in Ukraine?
> 
> View attachment 106787


No, I'm only aware of those that left. Records of Jews there were all destroyed, along with most of the people, so no way to know. Those that fled got on boats for "America." Some came to New York, some ended up in Argentina lol.

The animated move "An American Tail," and of course, "Fiddler on the Roof" are set in the same place and time.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

At least in the States, we wouldn't have to give out weapons.
I am worn out running to the bathroom, so I would stay.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

This is how I feel......


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Mexico was invading the US


Too late.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Hopefully we don't have to start shooting blue helmets, or Ruskies or Chicoms on our turf..... But oh well. Sucks to be them, running into the 100 million man/woman USA Militia.


..........


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I would run. To my 1st cache in the Mountains, then I would do my best to make it interesting for my enemies.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> Too late.


I meant the goverment troops , not the people who most want to make a better life here. some just want to sell drugs , we could do with out them , but our Fed decided to do nothing about the border


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> anyone who says they would flee over the age of 16 should be shown the door
> since we are putting it in US context Say Mexico was invading the US , I would absolutely fight.
> 
> would I send young kids and their mothers to Canada for sanctuary , Maybe if no such sanctuary existed in the US
> ...


/thread


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I have two friends in Ukraine and each of their circumstances are different. One is experiencing daily bombing and he quickly made sure that his wife and grandchildren have been moved out of country, which technically makes them refugees. While he fully expects to fight for his country, there's a certain sadn

Another friend is in Kyiv and I don't feel she's safe but she doesn't feel her elderly parents would survive a journey out of the country and her son just turned 18 so he's required to stay and fight. I know someone who is working from outside the country and try and get her and her parents to safety but at this point, it seems like a tough sell.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm 62, my Father fought in WW2. When I wanted to join he deterred me saying " no one should experience the horrors of war". I have no tactical experience but I am a good shot with a WW2 rifle. I would stay to last swipe of a bayonet to protect the reason my Dad fought for. Take putin OUT!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> Too late.


And we're paying them to come here. 

Not just Mexico but immigrants from many countries get US government handouts, most of which get sent back to their country. In essence, we are funding our own invasion which is already putting our citizens in danger.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Deer season is over. Someone has to scratch the itch. How much is the price per day?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

My tractor is slow and my ammo stockpile is too heavy to transport, so I’ll stay here, use my tractor for cover, and ship my ammo one round at a time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

More than one defensible bug out location. Strategy in selecting a location depends on invasion point(s) and the invaders timeline. 

Travel to a bug out location depends on fuel or alternate means of transportation. I don’t think my bones could take an extended relocation trip by horseback.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> My tractor is slow and my ammo stockpile is too heavy to transport, so I’ll stay here, use my tractor for cover, and ship my ammo one round at a time.


I can't believe the 20 to 30 year olds calling me!?!?


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

You have no clue what you would do until you've been in that situation. I don't think you have to worry about another country though. We are already well into destroying ourselves from within.


----------



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

Stay and FIGHT! Husband and I are in our 60's, but both ex-Army, and we'd fight like heck to protect our family.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Cornhusker said:


> This is the last stand for freedom, there's no place to go.
> Stay and fight, they only other choice is servitude.


And that is an important point to make.

If (when) we are overrun the world will be in for decades/centuries of darkness. If we are overrun, there is no safe place to run to. Yet sometimes actively fighting is futile, and instead a strategy of assimilation and influencing is necessary.

Look at the Roman Gods....they all are based on their predecessors in Greek lore. 

The Greek (western) civilization & Democratic ideals (despite atrocious Roman governors) persisted until the Magna Carta and the rise of the US.

Sometimes you just have to survive. I exhale the Ukrainians who are fighting back. I understand the Ukrainians who bite their tongue to survive.

If you are ever in a deadly situation (kidnapping, robbery, etc) where the bad guy has the guy/draw on you....you comply and wait for your opportunity to stage a counterattack.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

boatswain2PA said:


> If (when) we are overrun the world will be in for decades/centuries of darkness. If we are overrun, there is no safe place to run to. Yet sometimes actively fighting is futile, and instead a strategy of assimilation and influencing is necessary.
> …
> 
> If you are ever in a deadly situation (kidnapping, robbery, etc) where the bad guy has the guy/draw on you....you comply and wait for your opportunity to stage a counterattack.


These two situations are diametrically opposed, though. In the kidnapping/muggins scenario, you have a reasonable hope to get through the situation, heal your injuries, see the bad guy caught, and get back to your life.

If the US is ever overrun, you are right, we are headed into an era of darkness, globally. If your fight doesn’t pan out in your favor, you’re dead, or, worse, a refugee of prisoner. If you win that day, you’re likely in for a bunch of days of fighting just to see the next, but that chance, no matter how much it might diminish with each new day and each new fight, is infinitely better than living whatever remains of your life as someone else’s livestock.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

boatswain2PA said:


> I *exhale* the Ukrainians who are fighting back.


Autocorrect strikes again. But I get what you mean.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

No country can wage a war on US soil with the possible exception of China or China and Russia.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I do notice that the Ukrainians are sending their children, grandparents, and wives to safety while they stay and fight. Very unlike the Middle eastern countries where the young men are the refugees and they leave their sisters and daughters to face the war alone.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I do notice that the Ukrainians are sending their children, grandparents, and wives to safety while they stay and fight. Very unlike the Middle eastern countries where the young men are the refugees and they leave their sisters and daughters to face the war alone.


I noticed much the same.

My friend is not a young man and we have a mutual friend who is very wealthy, who offered to pay the penalty to leave (13,000 euros) and arrange for transportation out and he was outraged that anyone would believe that he would dishonour his country and his family name by fleeing.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

me no run


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

True, the lion knows when to run, that it may live to fight on another day.




boatswain2PA said:


> It would depend on the scenario. There is a time to stay and make peace, a time to stay and pretend to make peace while looking for an opportunity for insurgency or counterattack, a time to stay and fight....and a time to run.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Remember, that is ONLY the number of us said to have guns, not the number of guns.




Big_John said:


> Hopefully we don't have to start shooting blue helmets, or Ruskies or Chicoms on our turf..... But oh well. Sucks to be them, running into the 100 million man/woman USA Militia.
> 
> 
> ..........


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm too old and broken to run.

I chose the monikers The Scarlet Pimpernil and Percey Blakeney for a reason.

I know what a possum is, and why we couldn't win Nam or the sand wars (e.g., you cannot tell the players for their hats).

Key to having an effect is, knowing how to recognize the players, as noted above. Though most are far removed, the safe money is on that many of those who abandoned their oaths should be at the top of the list of problems with which we would have to deal. Just as they turned on the people they served (failed to honor their oaths) in the past, they would sell us out in a heartbeat under the foolish presumption they were important to any invader.

AND, the time for acting on these things seems long past, but not gone.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Most of We The People do not recognize the wars that are being waged:

- Our boarders are being flooded (the population here went from Americans to 97% aliens a couple decades ago;

- Our coffers emptied and what is left in them being devalued;

- Our rights are being killed via a thousand little cuts;

- Our morals are being undermined, even in our churches;

- We are brainwashed to pledge our allegiance to a mere tool, as if it's a god;

All this with the blessing of our agents.




MoonRiver said:


> No country can wage a war on US soil with the possible exception of China or China and Russia.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Kelly Craig said:


> Most of We The People do not recognize the wars that are being waged:
> 
> - Our boarders are being flooded (the population here went from Americans to 97% aliens a couple decades ago;
> 
> ...


These facts hit home for me yesterday, while texting with a family member. I was talking about making accommodations for any possible upcoming shortages, she pontificated on "cutting back on carbon emissions."

I thought this person had a clue. Sure, just a tiny spark, but it blew out with the slightest puff.

Pity.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I do notice that the Ukrainians are sending their children, grandparents, and wives to safety while they stay and fight. Very unlike the Middle eastern countries where the young men are the refugees and they leave their sisters and daughters to face the war alone.


or they hide in mosques behind the women and children. Cowards all!


----------



## Raafi (Mar 22, 2020)

Interesting hypothetical, though possible

Well, if fighting meant keeping our current corrupt politicians & oligarchs, I would sit this one out

We need some major...MAJOR changes in our current govt & political system of lobbyists & corporate tyranny

Run? To where? Führer Trudeau? 

I'd just bunker down

Death is predetermined


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

I cannot understand a person that would run for the border when their country is being taken over. Today it is very common. Look at all of the people who have crossed the U.S. border instead of defending their country. Then when they get here they try to make our country just like the one they abandoned.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You truly are correct that you don’t understand. Imagine that you have no hope. You are a peasant, a peon. You have no money, no weapons, and no way to keep your family safe.

The prosperous country to the north has a policy of taking people in that position. You know that if you cross the border, your children will have food and a place to sleep.You know there are large communities of people who look like you and speak your language. They will help you learn what you need to do to get a job.

Why shouldn’t you go?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Plus you get housing assistance, help finding a job and getting a driver's license, free health care, food stamps and cash from the govt.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And you don’t get shot by the cartel.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

I wasn't a big guy as young man. I was about 126 pounds until I was in my late twenties, then ballooned to about 135. As a kid and even as an adult, that made me a target of the feeble minded.

When that happened, I had to level the playing field. That could mean getting the ass to drop his guard, just before I spun about and buried my fist as deep as I could. Too, I have a deep voice for a little guy and have used that and a bit of "crazy" to my advantage. Things like informing some ass he might take me out, but I'd be back, in the dark, with something that didn't have ballistics.

One time, a landlord came over and started screaming in my face because his furnace broke down. I, slowly and calmly, walked over, picked up a baseball bat, then swung it at his face as fast as I could, before telling him screaming at me would get his head crushed. He responded with that I'd go to jail for murder. I reminded him he'd still be dead. That problem went away.

In the end, none of us knows what we'd do in a given situation until we're in it. We don't know what all we are/would be up against, what tools are at our disposal and so on. It may be three or more guys and time to run to fight another day, with stealth.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

I have give this question a lot of thought. Not because I did not know the answer, but because it was asked

This is my home. No invader will force me out without a fight. Honestly, I am surprised when people leave in a disaster, but I can understand that.

What I fee the real question should be:

*What would you do if suddenly there were Chinese Army Units marching down your street, in battle gear, in an armed reconnoiter formation?*

With our current village idiot, that is not so hypothetical as i would want (still not likely though)

Personally, I would get my gun and start plinking...


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

With a bit of luck, they'd have a SHORT understanding of what a different kind of sandwich is. One with four sides, starting with communications and bossy types.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You truly are correct that you don’t understand. Imagine that you have no hope. You are a peasant, a peon. You have no money, no weapons, and no way to keep your family safe.
> 
> The prosperous country to the north has a policy of taking people in that position. You know that if you cross the border, your children will have food and a place to sleep.You know there are large communities of people who look like you and speak your language. They will help you learn what you need to do to get a job.
> 
> Why shouldn’t you go?



This dosen't mean we need to allow them in.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Kelly Craig said:


> Remember, that is ONLY the number of us said to have guns, not the number of guns.


Blue helmuts in the USA? that would be occupation, bang!


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Amen, or facsimile thereof.

It is not my neighbor's nation, country or assets to give away. 

Ours is a republic, in which individual liberty rights are paramount over the want and will of others.




B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> This dosen't mean we need to allow them in.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

It makes me sad to hear people say they would run for the border. It is a very good thing people did stand up for their country years ago. Things sure have changed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No one said they would “run for the border.” The original question didn’t have that much context.

If you live in Kansas, there isn’t an accessible border.

If you live in San Antonio, the nearest border is with Mexico. No one runs that way.

Some city folk may run for the hills, but I wouldn’t try that near the Ozarks. The armed occupants will be shooting first and asking questions later.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please read this book:


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Second_After


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

As a keyboard warrior of the general rank, I can say running, by myself, head on into a column of NATO bags might not be the most effective way to deal with an enemy. Like I said before, we learned that in Nam, then again in the sand wars. 
That may or may not mean running.

I think of it like the "well, god/God didn't save me from that seventy mile and hour semi out on the freeway," except, god/God gave me legs, feet a enough brain to know to get out of the way, and to take advantage of opportunities that would allow me to avoid a run in with that big truck.

NOTE: The above is a take off of the story of a guy complaining to god/God because he didn't save him, and god/God saying what more did you want, I sent you a boat, a helicopter. . . .?"


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please watch:








Red Dawn (1984) - IMDb


Red Dawn: Directed by John Milius. With Patrick Swayze, C. Thomas Howell, Lea Thompson, Charlie Sheen. It is the dawn of World War III. In the west mountains of America, a group of teenagers band together to defend their town, and their country, from invading Soviet forces.




m.imdb.com


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please read this book:
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Second_After


I read the book, not grreat, but I understand what you are saying.

At least my old 25 hp green 420 would still run...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I read One Second After and On The Beach they made me a prepper.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

That goes WAY back.

A lot of the end-of-the-world sci-fi books have good ideas for prepping. Even Day of the Triffids was good in that regard.



po boy said:


> I read One Second After and On The Beach both made me a prepper.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I would also like to stay but I have zero weapons and little survival training.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

altair said:


> I would also like to stay but I have zero weapons and little survival training.


If it does happen, stick around. There will be weapons to pick up and use shortly.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

MANY upgrades

Movies drive me nuts. The good guy takes out the bad guy, leaves the bad guy's weapon behind, and takes off with just his own pistol. Or they don't bother picking up the mags that have the same rounds [that can be unloaded and reloaded into theirs].

Come on script writers, it's a 9, a 40 or a 45 . . . .




nchobbyfarm said:


> If it does happen, stick around. There will be weapons to pick up and use shortly.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> If it does happen, stick around. There will be weapons to pick up and use shortly.


And I can always learn.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You truly are correct that you don’t understand. Imagine that you have no hope. You are a peasant, a peon. You have no money, no weapons, and no way to keep your family safe.
> 
> The prosperous country to the north has a policy of taking people in that position. You know that if you cross the border, your children will have food and a place to sleep.You know there are large communities of people who look like you and speak your language. They will help you learn what you need to do to get a job.
> 
> Why shouldn’t you go?


If the south americans had to remain in their countries rather than escape to the USA, their would be revolutions and they would have better lives, all of them. Allowing them here only makes it worse for those who remain.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Kelly Craig said:


> MANY upgrades
> 
> Movies drive me nuts. The good guy takes out the bad guy, leaves the bad guy's weapon behind, and takes off with just his own pistol. Or they don't bother picking up the mags that have the same rounds [that can be unloaded and reloaded into theirs].
> 
> Come on script writers, it's a 9, a 40 or a 45 . . . .


Lol yeah. Important characters always choose pistols over rifles, and are more accurate with them. Or worse, there's the ex military/special forces hero who "doesn't like guns" and chooses to beat armed guys with a fire extinguisher, leaving guns behind.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You truly are correct that you don’t understand. Imagine that you have no hope. You are a peasant, a peon. You have no money, no weapons, and no way to keep your family safe.
> 
> The prosperous country to the north has a policy of taking people in that position. You know that if you cross the border, your children will have food and a place to sleep.You know there are large communities of people who look like you and speak your language. They will help you learn what you need to do to get a job.
> 
> Why shouldn’t you go?


How many should we take?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wasn’t entering that aspect of the conversation.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I wasn’t entering that aspect of the conversation.


You made the sympathy play so often used to justify unregulated immigration


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Au contraire. That was not my purpose. I was only explaining to a single poster to explain what he said he didn’t understand.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No one said they would “run for the border.” The original question didn’t have that much context.
> 
> If you live in Kansas, there isn’t an accessible border.
> 
> ...


There is a border to every country.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen the movie. You do know that it wasn't real life?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You missed the point.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Digitalis said:


> Lol yeah. Important characters always choose pistols over rifles, and are more accurate with them. Or worse, there's the ex military/special forces hero who "doesn't like guns" and chooses to beat armed guys with a fire extinguisher, leaving guns behind.


But MacGyver was so good at creating never fail weapons out of random crap left there by the prop men.


----------

